
Show HN: Blazemetrics.io - Automated time tracking for dev teams - blaze_metrics
Automatically track time using Github commits. Integrates will all popular IDEs. Get beautiful dashboards that display overall project health, progress, time sheets and cost vs. budget.
======
welder
Looks similar to [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com) but focused
solely on Git-based projects. From the source code, the time tracking is done
the same way using periodic heartbeats from the IDEs.

Disclosure: I built WakaTime.

~~~
blaze_metrics
Although we do track time in the same way, I think our focus is very
different.

There are more platforms in the pipeline beyond just Git projects coming.

I think the major differentiator is our product is more business focused, and
designed to measure overall project health and team productivity where WT
seems to be more about individual measurement.

